# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Contabile telematico su mac-os ??????

## Quattromori

Buonasera a tutti,
 Mi sono abilitato nella prima sessione 2015 e adesso mi trovo nell'enigma di quasi tutti i miei colleghi che si sono trovati ad affrontare nel momento in cui hanno deciso di mettersi in proprio. Sono molto interessato al software CONTABILE TELEMATICO.
 Ho però un problemino. Il mio PC è un MCBook PRO, quindi un sistema operativo MC-OS. Mi chiedo pertanto se avete sviluppato una versione di CONTABILE TELEMATICO compatibile con i sistemi operativi della Apple. In alternativa, sto valutando di acquistare il software della Apple PARALLELS, che mi consentirà di installarmi un sistema operativo Windows come se fosse un software e poi installarci dentro eventualmente CONTABILE TELEMATICO. In questa seconda ipotesi credi che potrei avere problemi o sono proprio "costretto" a dovermi acquistare un altro PC? Se possibile spero di doverlo evitare dato che letteralmente DETESTO gli ultimi sistemi operativi della Windows (in particolare 8,10).
 Grazie per l'attenzione

----------


## Maior

Ciao neo collega!  :Smile:  
Utente Mac anche io e sopravvivo bene con Parallels/win7 da un paio di anni. Devo ammettere che mi sono scelta un gestionale che funzioni da browser (ma poi su win combatto anche io con i programmi AdE perché non sono ancora pronti per il Mac). 
Sto comunque valutando di fare una prova con il Contabile Telematico ma temo che prima ci siano altri passaggi da fare perché io ho un Mac Mini che inizia ad avere qualche anno e sono rimasta a Parallel 8 con l'abbastanza adorabile win7, se si pensa ad altre versioni win (e tu mi pari d'accordo...). Per la precisione, però, Parallels non è un software della Apple... Non è che ci tengano così tanto che uno istalli win!  :Wink:  
Quindi io prima di togliere altro ossigeno alla partizione win e prima di avventurarmi in nuovi acquisti, ci penserò ancora un po'. Posso però dirti che si può benissimo lavorare come commercialista con un Mac - anzi, chiaramente secondo me ci si lavora molto meglio - e dubito che tu possa avere problemi con il CT. Magari al posto tuo cercherei una licenza Win7 con la quale io mi trovo ancora benissimo.  
Ti lascio un piccolo trucchetto: io ho due account dropbox uno istallato su Mac e uno su Win, per passare velocemente i file da una parte all'altra. Io lo trovo molto comodo e veloce.  
Fammi sapere che decisioni prendi e chiedi nel caso perché l'argomento chiaramente m'interessa.  :Smile:

----------


## Quattromori

Navigando su internet ho letto che un altra soluzione molto interessante per chi non ha un sistema operativo windows é l'installazione del software CT su un server cloud, in modo da creare una "macchina virtuale" windows a cui connettersi in remoto dal proprio computer mac-os. Bisogna vedere se nell'arco di un anno costa di più il server cloud o acquistare la licenza del software windows da installare con parallels (oltre ovviamente a parallels che non è gratis). Ti terrò aggiornata comunque.

----------


## Quattromori

Opterò per parallels. Il server cloud (ho visto quelli di Aruba che sono a mio avviso i più affidabili) non è caro di per se, ma è molto costosa la licenza di teamviewer che serve per potersi connettere al server remoto (costa di più della versione professional plus di contabile telematico).

----------

